# Center console connector B14



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
So this is going to be hard to describe without pictures. I guess they'll come later.

Anyway, in fancier cars the center console connects to the dash/HVAC/radio in one swoop. There is no gap. In out cars the cupholders and ashtray are the 'bottom' of the dash, and the center console is a separate component. THe only thing 'connecting' this are the ledges of the spot under the ashtray where I usually keep coins or my cell.
What I was thinking is to create a 'buttress' out of fiberglass, aluminum, or carbon fibre to connect this gap. It is only 2 small hollow triangles. They would be permanently fastened to the center console via double sided tape, and not physically connected, just touching the dash. That way you can still remove the center console if you have to. 

These would be farly simple to make, and cheap.
I'l try and do a photoshop to show you.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

From this:








to this:









Of course the look I am trying to achieve is this:











Seth


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

One question, why does it matter?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

it looks more luxurious Psch. i wanted to do the same thing to mine at one time. but two triangles are just going to look ghetto. you would have to custom fab another center console or at least the part from the shifter on up.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

if you actually do it i would like to see how it comes out but another thing stopping it from getting the desired effect is that that part in our dash doesn't "lean" and you would be getting rid of your cell phone pocket.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
You could always Audi TT it and just have two rectangular aluminum strips connecting the console to the shifter.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Here,
Like this:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Sorry, I dont see how that would make any type of difference, and how it could make the interior look more "luxurious". It looks like the two sections are broken and your trying to hold it together with the bars.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually,
You're right. That's exactly what the audi looks like. Which is also why I didn't think that option was as viable as the first one. However, the first option will look stupid if it is the only dash piece in that mould. For example, if you have a carbon fibre trim (ring around the stereo, HVAC, cover on the ashtray, shifter surround, around the a/c vents, around the window switches, etc.) the carbon fibre 'gussets' or 'buttresses' won't look out of place at all. Or if the trim was aluminum, an aluminum gusset won't looks bad, or if you have blue or red trim, then red painted fibreglass won't looks bad.
You follow?

Seth


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

My friend had a TT and he let me BEAT ON IT! Let me say that bar is there for your left leg/shin to brace against when you hitting those massive cornering G's that car was capable of. 

Nothing funnier that a drunk dude hawking chunks down the passenger door panel because the windows were too small. What's ever funnier than that is the drunk dude was the OWNER!

I wonder why the car was sold. Hmm.....back on topic. sorry, I thought i'd share some fond memories.

-verno


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

(whatever is 'out of place' black would be one color or material)


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

well i just looked at some interior pics and that triangle thing might work if you mold it into the dash and center console and its made out of plastic that matches the dash.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I agree with superfro86. And it would be cool, in my opinion, if you could fabricate a cover for it too...so it would look smoother (kinda like the Volvo)...and you'd need a little curve in it...so its smooth.  
Thats a great idea by the way Seth.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
TO be perfectly honest, the easiest way to do this mod, but most difficult in production, is to simply fabreicate a one piece console. Not the whole damn dash and shifter area, just the shifter area. Between the armrest area and shifter area is four plastic pieces. The two main pieces with the seam under the e-brake, the cover for this seam, and the shifter surround. If you took the main piece which goes from where your right foot goes (passengers left foot) and to the e-brake, and re-made the whole thing, with the 'gussets' it would be cleaner. YOu could make the whole thing out of Carbon fibre, or whatever. A year ago I suggested making it out of aluminum. 
Here's what you'd do. Take it out and clean it. Make a mould for it by pressing it into whatever you use for your moulds. Then press another glop of this material to make the inner mould. Then just wrap your fibreglass or CF into this mould for an exact match. 
Don't forget your 'gussets'.

Seth


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

wood, bondo, and fiberglass are your friends.

-verno


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

If you covered those triangles with a slab of plastic it would make a nice place to install a screen from an a/v system too. I've been getting some ideas that will require fiberglass work on both the interior and exterior of my car. maybe ill drop a few bucks next paycheck and buy a glassing kit to try my hand at it.


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

*haha*

i knew i've seen this before... anyways... i'm something like this right now... when it's done i'll hold 3 guages... and i'm not sure yet, but i might have to relocate the cigarette lighter... hmm... i'll post some pics when it's done... should be done by next week, if not earlier...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think the B14 Sentra Exalta has a sloping dash/center console, maybe it's possible to transfer it over since they're both on the same chassis.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

B14 Sentra:









B14 Sentra Exalta:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......the only diff it looks like in the Exaltia, is that trim ring that surrounds our b14's hvac, radio etc, extends down, and slopes to the shifter......other than that, its the same center console, cause you can see where it connects to the bottom-right of the steering wheel. oh, and wood grain.

hm, wait, theres 2 trim rings around the radio n stuff, one is the "swooping" part, and the other is the "plasti-wood". so maybe there totally different dashes?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's kinda hard to tell what it's doing. From the look of the bolting points and the rest of the dash, it doesn't look like it would be too hard to do.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

problem with this... less ease for road head... sorry seth, I'll take functionality over looks.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

k, i think i got it. there not different dashes like i said before. they just have the diff. pieces. to swap it, you'd also need to get the piece that covers the bottom of the steering wheel, the long piece that spans under the air vents and airbag, and the narrow piece to the left of the glove box. thats gonna be alot of cust. fab.  would look tight though all 'glassed out.


----------

